# Question about rims



## prtyfly4awhitguy (Sep 1, 2005)

got a 93 altima and i was couriouse about what the largest rim size i could put on there? and how wide? i dont want it to rub and i dont want to have to modify ne thing. i was hoping for 19s but i want to know what yall think. and do u have ne sugestions where i can get some cheap rims at? and i want to go with a Z rated tire is that a waste of money? or worth the extra cash?


----------



## 92stanza (Sep 4, 2005)

id say go with 18s with a 215/40 tire that way you wont get no rub, but you can go with 19s with a 215/35 tire


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=102833

there is a thread we was talking about this alreay. 19's and 20's are possible.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

I would recommend nothing bigger than 17s. You can fit bigger but there is no point because bigger is not better unless you want to look like a rapper's car which isn't a good look for an import.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

how is bigger than a 17 "lookin like a rappers car"? i am doing 20's on my alty and in the links on the thread i posted below those dont look like rappers cars... its personal preference. only a racist would put "looks like a rappers car".


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

mrnoname said:


> how is bigger than a 17 "lookin like a rappers car"? i am doing 20's on my alty and in the links on the thread i posted below those dont look like rappers cars... its personal preference. only a racist would put "looks like a rappers car".


Dude, WTF? Who started the trend of big rims? Rappers. Anything bigger is IMO pointless on an import.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

ok do you like wheel well gap? obviously you do. my 94 has 17's on it right now and a r34 bodykit and i have about 2" of it. i can lower my car anymore because my kit is already almost on the ground. i have to do BIG. and why would import wheels come out in 18's 19's and 20's if they werent for it. altimas look good on big whhel and sittin close to the earth.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

mrnoname said:


> ok do you like wheel well gap? obviously you do. my 94 has 17's on it right now and a r34 bodykit and i have about 2" of it. i can lower my car anymore because my kit is already almost on the ground. i have to do BIG. and why would import wheels come out in 18's 19's and 20's if they werent for it. altimas look good on big whhel and sittin close to the earth.


Don't you have to lower it more to get it closer to the ground since it raises the car 1.5". Anyway I should have said in the first place it was my opinion. My view comes from the tuner side, yours is from the car show side.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

mrnoname said:


> how is bigger than a 17 "lookin like a rappers car"? i am doing 20's on my alty and in the links on the thread i posted below those dont look like rappers cars... its personal preference. only a racist would put "looks like a rappers car".



i know...RAPPERS didnt create anything, they just snag it first when it drops and if u got the money then get it...hell every race rides on 20's these days....even bin laden rides on 20 inch humps haha


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

lol ken....

and yes i have fully threaded strutts thats 2 to 6 inch drop. and if i crank my cprings down till my kits sits on the ground i will have about 3/4" gap. so i have to do big wheels. and yes my alty is for show.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

You can have wheels big as you want...some people are for show some for go...some for both....me Im more like both...Some people would be amazed if you raced like another car on some 20's and win in an altima like :wtf: lol


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Kencapel said:


> You can have wheels big as you want...some people are for show some for go...some for both....me Im more like both...Some people would be amazed if you raced like another car on some 20's and win in an altima like :wtf: lol


True, but it would be harder to win with the extra rotational mass. I would put the lightest wheels with the most width.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

honestly i just dont see the point in small wheels thats for racing on a car that never see's the track or a GOOD street race, in car shows. take the car to the street damn. leave car shows for show cars and cars working on show status.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

well i got a maxima also and I got 15' inch chrome and will go bigger later...I held up this jetta the other night...


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

phat chrome...lol lookin good.


----------



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

Well first of all bout big rims aint no good on imports do u see any altima's goin anywhere fast an thats why they aint any good on imports an i dont think i kno anyone who doesnt think bigger is better when it comes to rims.....anyway prtyfly4awhitguy i got a 94 bluebird which is the same as the altima cept its the aus car an i got 20x7.5 an jus had to roll the guards and 7.5 is the widest they could fit on my car in answer to ur question...so if u want 19s find some 19x7.5 an u should be fine an it should look hot


----------

